
A Field Guide to Finding Fossils on Mars - hownottowrite
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1029/2017JE005478
======
tokai
I once read someone stating that one geologist with a hammer could could do
more science in an afternoon, than all of our rover missions have done
combined. We wouldn't have known about the moon glass beads if we hadn't gone
there to stumble upon them. Who knows how many wonderful discoveries Mars has
waiting for us. Fossils would definitely be on the top of my wish list.

~~~
darkpuma
It would be truly shocking of macro-scale fossils visible to the naked eye
were found (although perhaps fossils of large microbial mattes or films could
be found that way?) I suspect fossil hunting on Mars would require a
microscope, though I would expect there to be a lot of more mundane geology
work a geologist with a hammer could get done quickly.

